# South Dakota Porn



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Myself and 3 of my hunting buddies just finished a 3 day shoot for waterfowl in SD. It was an awesome trip. For those of y'all that enjoy this sort of thing, here are some porn shots of the results. The weather was COLD at -5 at setup in the AM to 10 above during the day.
Day one resulted in a limit of geese and 17 out of 24 allowed ducks. This hunt was over a small open pond.









Day two was a field shoot with no ducks harmed. However, we slammed another limit on the geese.









Day three we went back to the same pond as on day 1. We had a full limit of mallards & bonus ducks by 10 AM - mallard drakes (18), hens (2), and widgeon (4). The geese decided to stay home and we only took 3 total.
Here is my bag for the 3 days - 24 geese & 17 ducks.









Overall, a great shoot - 68 geese and 41 ducks. Next up will be another goose shoot in January in Wyoming.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That's awesome. Wow!!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very nice Bob!! Ya have to clean um all?:shock:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> Very nice Bob!! Ya have to clean um all?:shock:


I hope he had a bird hitch.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That's great! I've heard that out-of-staters in SD have to use a guide, is that still the case? You guys sure put the wood to them, that looks like so much fun!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Very nice Bob!! Ya have to clean um all?:shock:


I gifted 12 of the geese and cleaned the rest yesterday. It took a couple hours to do. I'll clean the ducks today. I'm going to have a good supply of waterfowl salami after this season is done.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Clarq said:


> I hope he had a bird hitch.


Actually I do have a bird hitch. However, it does NOT work worth a hoot on Canada Geese. Works great on ducks and just barely on snow geese.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> I've heard that out-of-staters in SD have to use a guide, is that still the case?


We used a guide service, but I'm not aware of any requirement to do so. However, non-residents MUST draw for a waterfowl license in SD except for a small area around Pierre where you can get an over-the-counter license.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What does a guide trip cost 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Looks like an awesome trip Bob!! Pretty nice pile you guys put together.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> What does a guide trip cost
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Never got the PM

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Never got the PM
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


And there is a very good reason why you didn't get my PM; I sent it to utahbigbull by mistake. My bad - sorry 'bout dat. :-(

I'll try it again. :O||:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

The snow there looks just about as cold as the snow here but according to weather reports it is way colder there than here.


----------

